# December 2017 Rainbows!



## aw1990

Anyone else expecting a December Rainbow? 
I've recently got my BFP after a loss in Oct 16, I'm feeling very anxious and trying not to get obsessed by tests etc 
Hoping so hard that this little holds on! xx


----------



## dan-o

Yep! I mc around the same time! Rainbows for us this time hopefully! Xx


----------



## aw1990

Fingers crossed for us both! I had a little girl in august 2015 so we will have similar age gaps to! xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Me, due the 8th, hoping this one is our rainbow x


----------



## aw1990

Its such a mix of emotions isnt it? exited and terrified, I wish i could have a 3month nap haha x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Me too, I'm worried and panicking over everything x


----------



## Berri

Congratulations ladies. 

I'm in this boat too!! Ectopic in Oct (finally resolved Dec). Got my BFP 2 days ago and anxiously waiting for my scan on April 11.


----------



## aw1990

Hi Berri! Fingers crossed for all of us! Xx


----------



## Love4you

Hi ladies! Wondering if I can join. Tested early and got my BFP on Wednesday. AF is due Sunday. I'm feeling super anxious as I'm 40 and I know the risks. 
I lost one at 8 weeks after seeing the heartbeat and thinking I was in the safe zone. 
I'm sending healthy baby dust to all of us.


----------



## Diamondgirl13

Can I join please ladies? We had a mmc at our dating scan at end of Oct, just found out today we are pregnant again and now sure how to make it through the next 7ish weeks until the scan!!

Sorry for all your losses, fingers crossed for all these December rainbows xxx


----------



## Berri

Hi ladies,

Hope all is well. I'm having my scan today to see whether this pregnancy is intrauterine or ectopic.... 3 hours or so to go I'm so anxious!! Wish me luck.

UPDATE: I had my scan and it looks like it's implanted in the uterus. Although the u/s tech made mention that it was up very high in the uterus. At this stage it was too early to see anything other than the sac (I think I'm about 5+3). The tech didn't tell me anything else (not even EDD), just said my dr would get a report in the next 24hrs so I still don't feel confident about viability.


----------



## kellze

Hi all. I have had 4 MC since Christmas 2015
Dec 2015 MMC 12 weeks
April 2016 MMC 10 weeks
August 2016 MMC 13 weeks
Jan 2017 Chemical 

I got my BFP on Thursday just gone and I am terrified. I have 3 children already and all my friends and family (including my husband) think I should just be happy with what I have but after all these losses I feel like I need my rainbow more than ever.

I have very few symptoms, tingly boobs at randome times like the milk letdown reflex when breastfeeding, dizzy spells around dinnertime, extremely tired. No nausea to speak of even though with all my losses and my 2 year old girl I had all day nausea but no actual sickness. With my 18yo son and 7yo daughter I had no sickness or nausea. 

EDD is 21st Dec

I don't know if/when I should go see a Dr. I feel completely lost and that if I see a Dr then that will make me lose baby. As if acknowledging it will make it go away 

My heart is breaking and no one to talk to


----------



## Berri

Kellze sounds like you've been having a really hard time. I hope this is your rainbow :hugs:


----------



## kellze

Thanks Berri

This is such a hard time.

I know we all say that we are always checking the tissue when we wipe etc but it is so much more than that. Buying dozens of pregnancy tests so I can try to see if it gets lighter, every twinge I am wondering if I am losing the baby or if I need to go to the loo, 

Worst of all.....having no one to talk to and having no excitement for this baby at all until I can get past all the weeks where I lost other babies. I really need to sleep until I am 30 weeks and safe-ish


----------



## kitkez

Hi Can I join? Got my bfp last week. Edd is 20th December. Had a mmc at 15 weeks in January. Trying not to think to much about it. Really don't want to worry but it's hard. I feel ok now but feel the more weeks a progress and the closer to the last mc the worse I'm going to feel. Especially since we'd had a healthy happy 12 Week scan and he died days afterwards :'(.

So sorry for everyone's losses. Fx for all of us. Kellze it sounds like you've had an incredibly hard time. I hope this is your sticky baby xx


----------



## Berri

Kitkez so sorry for your loss. I totally understand your apprehension. Sending good vibes for a sticky baby your way. 

I had my second u/s today and measures right with my dares giving me EDD 9th Dec. Saw the HB which provides some relief.


----------



## aw1990

Hey ladies sorry id somehow unsubscribed from this thread
I'm so sorry for all your losses! 
I had a reassurance scan today and saw a hb so trying to calm down a little xx


----------



## kitkez

Hi ladies. How is everybody doing? I'm feeling sick today which is good . Been worrying a little cause my boobs don't feel as sore. I'm super tired tho and took another test last week which showed up so dark instantly. Yey. 
Saw the midwife for a quick booking. Having full one done at 8 weeks for whole history and bloods etc. I've requested the dating scan to be done at 14 weeks of possible. Thought it might help put my mind at test as my little Kyle died about 13 weeks. Dreading the scan tho :-(. Trying not to think too much about being pregnant at the min. Its hard though. 6 weeks today xx


----------



## DanielleTTC

Can I join? I've missed miscarried in 2013 and 2015, it took us a while to decided to try again... we have an ivf miracle due 13th December


----------

